

Ask HN: Whats the best service for storing links for personal use? - sid6376

I dont want to share the links. I read about 20-30 articles/blog posts a day and when i find something interesting i would like to store that link somewhere. Additionally since the more i use the service the more data i will have, i would like the link repository to be easily searchable. Whats my best bet for this?
Also i read articles over multiple machines and devices.
======
cemetric
I'm using <http://springpadit.com> for this now, you can make categories add
urls and attach notes to them. But it has much more features of course (works
on Android, Apple, Windows,...) I very much like it (not affiliated at all)

~~~
sid6376
Thanks. This however sounds more like a note taking app than just something
which stores links. This sounds a lot like Microsoft Onenote. Given that i
have a windows phone and office, maybe i should try that.

------
freddy
I have just created something called Tinge. You can check it out at
<http://tinge.me> to allow you to store links and just random things
privately. While you're there would love some feedback.

~~~
sid6376
Sure will check it out and let you know.

------
revorad
<http://pinboard.in/>

<http://historio.us/>

<http://www.instapaper.com/>

------
mdoyle
<http://www.favilous.com>

------
dsl
<http://pinboard.in/>

------
minalecs
google bookmarks and springpadit.com

------
jonah
Xmarks?

~~~
dsl
Out of business. It was sold to LastPass for pennies and is on life support.

